#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Доклад "В поисках  Шамбалы"

## Борей

Уважаемые друзья!
Приглашаем Вас и Ваших знакомых на доклад Бориса Резванцева «В поисках Шамбалы» с презентацией книги и слайдшоу.
Доклад состоится на заседании  Русского Географического Общества в Конференц-зале Института Географии РАН по адресу: Старомонетный пер., 29.
М. Третьяковская или Полянка
10 ноября 2008 года в 18 ч. 30 м.
Вход свободный.

----------


## Светлана

> Уважаемые друзья!
> Приглашаем Вас и Ваших знакомых на доклад Бориса Резванцева «В поисках Шамбалы» с презентацией книги и слайдшоу.
> Доклад состоится на заседании  Русского Географического Общества в Конференц-зале Института Географии РАН по адресу: Старомонетный пер., 29.
> М. Третьяковская или Полянка
> 10 ноября 2008 года в 18 ч. 30 м.
> Вход свободный.


Только осторожно: в последнее время активно действует секта "Путь Шамбалы" или что-то в этом роде, которые вербуют людей на лекциях. Я конечно не имею в виду, что это как раз та самая секта, просто на всякий случай сообщаю  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

http://baikal.irkutsk.ru/php/statya....a&nomer=04.txt

----------


## Dondhup

Кто хочет попасть в Шамбалу, пусть ищет возможность получить ванг и комментарий к тантре Калачакры а не ходить на сомнительные лекции  :Smilie:

----------

Shunja (05.10.2009)

----------


## Shunja

> Кто хочет попасть в Шамбалу, пусть ищет возможность получить ванг и комментарий к тантре Калачакры а не ходить на сомнительные лекции


 :Big Grin: 
Развивайте мотивацию рождения в Чистых землях.

----------


## Aion

Инструкция по развитию мотивации.

----------

Shunja (05.10.2009)

----------

